# NVIDIA Announces GeForce GTX Titan, The Fastest GPU in the World



## btarunr (Feb 19, 2013)

NVIDIA today introduced the new GeForce GTX TITAN, powered by the fastest GPU on the planet and designed to unleash the world's fastest gaming PCs including personal gaming supercomputers and svelte, quiet, small form-factor PCs.

"GeForce GTX TITAN is a beast of a GPU -- and the only one in the world powerful enough to play any game at any resolution at any time," said Scott Herkelman, general manager of the GeForce business unit at NVIDIA. "And yet, all of this immense power is housed in a sleek, sexy design, so gamers can also build beautifully-designed PC gaming machines about the size of a gaming console, yet magnitudes more powerful and always upgradeable."



 

 

 




GTX TITAN is built with the same NVIDIA Kepler architecture that powers Oak Ridge National Laboratory's newly launched Titan supercomputer, which is number 1 in the list of the Top500 supercomputers in the world.

By harnessing the power of 3 GeForce GTX TITAN GPUs simultaneously in 3-way SLI mode, gamers can max out every visual setting without fear of a meltdown while playing any of the most demanding PC gaming titles.

Designed with unsurpassed craftsmanship, GeForce GTX TITAN features an array of innovative technologies complemented by sleek materials that contribute to the exotic design of the card, including a high-quality exterior aluminum frame and high efficiency vapor chamber cooling. Overall, GeForce GTX TITAN's aesthetic design evokes the spirit of a supercomputer and the enormous capability within: a blistering-fast GPU and astonishing graphics horsepower that is delivered with the power efficiency that only Kepler-class GPUs can provide.










With its advanced thermal and acoustic characteristics, GeForce GTX TITAN is also perfect for powering the new wave of small form-factor gaming PCs. So gamers no longer have to make the choice between performance and size -- they can have both at the same time.
"GeForce GTX TITAN will allow us to create the nearly-impossible product our customers have wanted for years: a ridiculously fast, tiny system that you barely know is running," said Kelt Reeves, CEO of Falcon Northwest.

The GeForce GTX TITAN: 
Contains 7 billion transistors
Has 2,668 GPU cores -- 75% more than the Company's NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 GPU
Delivers 4.5 Teraflops of single precision and 1.3 Teraflops of double precision processing power
Supports new GPU Boost 2.0 technology which automatically boosts graphics performance and supports unlocked voltage and advanced controls for even more gaming control and overclocking customization
Can be combined with additional GTX TITANs in SLI mode for even more performance
The GeForce GTX TITAN GPU will be available starting on February 25, 2013 from NVIDIA's add-in card partners, including ASUS and EVGA in North America, and additional partners, including Colorful, Galaxy, Gigabyte, INNO 3D, MSI, Palit and Zotac outside the US. Partner participation will vary by region. Pricing is expected to start at $999 USD.

GeForce GTX TITAN will also be sold in fully configured systems from leading U.S.-based system builders, including AVADirect, Cyberpower, Digital Storm, Falcon Northwest, Geekbox, IBUYPOWER, Maingear, Origin PC, Puget Systems, V3 Gaming, Velocity Micro, and other system integrators outside North America.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Feb 19, 2013)

Review NDA is same time Thursday.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 19, 2013)

INB4... oh whatever, this card is GLORIOUS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

How many titan threads do we have already? Yes WONDER OF ALL CARDS!!!!!


----------



## Kaynar (Feb 19, 2013)

Tons of double precision on a single card... supposedly at only 250W is a win for some people needing this stuff...


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 19, 2013)

Was excited for this until it turns out it's just an insanely overpriced card.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> Tons of double precision on a single card



from the reviewer's guide:
By default, GeForce GTX TITAN runs the DP cores at 1/8th their full clock speed, and given each SMX has 1/3rd the number of DP cores vs SP cores, the DP operations would run at 1/24 the SP rate, similar to GeForce GTX 680.

When full DP is enabled, GeForce GTX TITAN operates at lower clock speeds. If you do decide to enable full DP, please ensure that you turn it off before you test GeForce GTX TITAN’s performance with games and other non-compute applications. Keep in mind that no games utilize DP computing.
To disable DP, simply uncheck the CUDA – Double Precision option in the NVIDIA Control Panel. Once DP is disabled, this setting should read “None”.


----------



## misato (Feb 19, 2013)

Will this be a separate line of GTX cards or is nVIDIA gonna use the Titan name moving forward? That is one hell of a ridiculously OP card...even the price is OP...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## chief-gunney (Feb 19, 2013)

could someone explain to me how a graphics card can be "sexy"?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 19, 2013)

"Pricing is expected to start at $999 USD". Same as 690?? You kidding me?!? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## LDNL (Feb 19, 2013)

At that price they wont be selling many. Who would pay that much for just a small bump in performance when you could just buy 2-3 7970s or 680s instead.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1996/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_Titan.html


----------



## Max Mojo (Feb 19, 2013)

Disappointing stuff. The only reason Titan deserves this name is for its astromic price tag. This is a kick in the butt. Titan costs you an arm and a leg. Nvidia sux.
Not that I'm not able to but I'm no way willing to feed Nvidias megalomania.

Wonder if Titan can beat my >18000 3dMark11s, even overclocked. I doubt that. So for  now no reason to sell my 680s.

So let's see plain numbers. Idiotic policy to let us wait two days before we know that Titan is a probably a dwarf.

Whoever wants feels adressed throwing dollars, I don't mind.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 19, 2013)

Agree. This card should have cost ~700-750$ not more. Good luck with that. I think there will be A LOT of sucker to buy this.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

If you think it's too expensive, then it isn't aimed at you anyway.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 19, 2013)

relevant question: is this card faster than the gtx 690 and Hd 7990?


----------



## Seyumi (Feb 19, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> If you think it's too expensive, then it isn't aimed at you anyway.



You're right. It's aimed at people who need to spend $4000 on GPUs on their $8000 computer system to play their console port games that look 10% better than on a $250 Xbox 360.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 19, 2013)

mtosev said:


> relevant question: is this card faster than the gtx 690 and Hd 7990?



I cannot tell you with 100% accuracy, especially from the single vs dual debate. but from a pure theoretical stand point, there is no way considering the specs a titan can beat a 690 or 7990, 690 has 3072 cores, 1536x2 and a 7990 has 4096... 2048x2


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 19, 2013)

Waiting for the review now...


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

Seyumi said:


> You're right. It's aimed at people who need to spend $4000 on GPUs on their $8000 computer system to play their console port games that look 10% better than on a $250 Xbox 360.



Sure, if you want to put it that way, doesn't change the fact that I'm right.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 19, 2013)

I wonder if asus will mount their DirectCu 2 coolers on it ? ... I think its a shame.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 19, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> I wonder if asus will mount their DirectCu 2 coolers on it ? ... I think its a shame.



nope NVidia wont allow a shroud change unless liquid cooled for the 690 or titan, they will get in trouble


----------



## Disparia (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice.

Now a lot of these threads are mentioning 3-way SLI, is that because that's how many are needed to exceed two GTX690 or is there a real limit? I hate to be limited to only 3. When you have that many, might as well go with 4.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 19, 2013)

can we expect a Titan dual gpu card soon or is it too early to say?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 19, 2013)

Jizzler said:


> Nice.
> 
> Now a lot of these threads are mentioning 3-way SLI, is that because that's how many are needed to exceed two GTX690 or is there a real limit? I hate to be limited to only 3. When you have that many, might as well go with 4.



You serious?? Half of games I know have problems running not on 4 but even on 3 cards...


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 19, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> You serious?? Half of games I know have problems running not on 4 but even on 3 cards...



I think he will use them for benchmarks, because for games is the gold of overkills.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ue35v/

note that the titan has its own beta drivers that are not public yet  314.09 Beta


----------



## Recus (Feb 19, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nope NVidia wont allow a shroud change unless liquid cooled for the 690 or titan, they will get in trouble





> In the first batch, only ASUS and EVGA will launch the GeForce GTX Titan. This will be followed by Colorful, Gainward, Galaxy, Gigabyte, Inno3D, MSI and Palit with more models to come. NVIDIA did not forbid modifying the cards, meaning, manufactures are free to introduce custom models, maybe even with custom cooling.



http://videocardz.com/39721/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-released


----------



## Disparia (Feb 19, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> You serious?? Half of games I know have problems running not on 4 but even on 3 cards...



Sure. Because half is not all, not even when I convert to metric.



> In the first batch, only ASUS and EVGA will launch the GeForce GTX Titan. This will be followed by Colorful, Gainward, Galaxy, Gigabyte, Inno3D, MSI and Palit with more models to come. NVIDIA did not forbid modifying the cards, meaning, manufactures are free to introduce custom models, maybe even with custom cooling.



That's nice. Maybe we can get quad DP models for triple 4K Surround Mode.


----------



## Max Mojo (Feb 19, 2013)

Nearly 1000$ and no backplate included. This is beggarly. And what a cheap packaging. 
Obviously there's not a single woman working in the company ... 

Watch Linustech on youtube


----------



## zolizoli (Feb 19, 2013)

If i want to pay 1000 euro (cause that much it gonna cost in EU) for a SUPER magnesium cased AWESOME design than ill buy jewelry and not a GPU with just a minor performance boost over last gen.
I would say NVIDIA give us instead a naked ugly PCB with astronomical performance and not 
a nice looking box with astronomical price (they even advertising it like it would be a frakin superstar assuming that all the people brainwashed enough trough the media to buy it)

They even invented SLI so customers will not be limited to buy just 1 card per PC so keep the price lower and more sales will occure.
 The only reason i dont want to switch to AMD is cause they drivers allways full of BUG.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2013)

i wonder why when it has so many more shaders than the 680 that it is only rumored to be 30% faster?

also that price is just stupid.


----------



## Abate (Feb 19, 2013)

Seyumi said:


> You're right. It's aimed at people who need to spend $4000 on GPUs on their $8000 computer system to play their console port games that look 10% better than on a $250 Xbox 360.



That's their problem and money..
Why are you caring??? 
Makes no sense at all..


----------



## Abate (Feb 19, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Agree. This card should have cost ~700-750$ not more. Good luck with that. I think there will be A LOT of sucker to buy this.



If you can't afford to buy it.. Juzt don't buy it. It's as simple as that.. 
How can you bash the others, who will buy this? 
It's a weird world after all.. My Goodness!


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 19, 2013)

Not paying $1k for the card. Waiting continues...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 19, 2013)

remember when AMD came out and said that the GTX 280 would be Nvidia's last monolithic gpu due to market shifts?

We didn't believe them of course, but its funny to see nvidia sticking like a dinosaur to the old way of thinking many years later.

Don't get me wrong I love these kind of cards, they simply don't sell well at all. I really can't see what nvidia was thinking here. The 600 series made so much more sense.


----------



## Max Mojo (Feb 19, 2013)

Besides: what puzzles me is the max temp of 95°C. On the other hand nvidia advertises Titan has to be runned cool as possible for maximum performance. Otherwise the card is not running in Turbo mode and is clocking down. This is weird.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

Max Mojo said:


> Besides: what puzzles me is the max temp of 95°C. On the other hand nvidia advertises Titan to be runned cool for maximum performance. This is weird.



Where has there been any benchmarks of how hot this GPU runs? Im pretty sure the max temp of 95c your talking about its the max safe temperature to run it at.


----------



## Max Mojo (Feb 19, 2013)

Just quoting the figures. Benchmarks are not allowed until 21th. But this is still controversary in my view. My 680s never reached that max temp. But maybe you're right. Have to wait for benchies.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 19, 2013)

Max Mojo said:


> Just quoting the figures. Benchmarks are not allowed until 21th. But this is still controversary in my view. My 680s never reached that max temp. But maybe you're right. Have to wait for benchies.



http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,10.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,10.html



yeah. Only hits about 80c in that(680 topped at 79c), and probably lower. My 680 never hit 70c which is the threshold till it starts to drop clocks in like 13mhz increments till temps are below 70c.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 19, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Not paying $1k for the card. Waiting continues...



I cant either , my rod neads an exhaust more. 
.... and ive not yet won the lotto.
I do find it aggravating that in the same speal Nv say
Finally there is a single gpu that can play any game at any res then a few lines later say combine 3x in sli to play at high res' s smooth ass wtf does one do then, contradiction mm
Clarifies amds press release yesterday for me tho, more a hey rem us guys thing.

How do both companies allways manage a slight press spoiler each release, they both need to tune some moles in.
Damn fat fingers.dam pone


----------



## Max Mojo (Feb 19, 2013)

Temps and noise levels are nearly equal. My 680 is running 32°C idle and about 76°C at load.


----------



## Max Mojo (Feb 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah. Only hits about 80c in that(680 topped at 79c), and probably lower. My 680 never hit 70c which is the threshold till it starts to drop clocks in like 13mhz increments till temps are below 70c.



If you use EVGA precision you can manage the clocks not to clock down at all.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 19, 2013)

"Hmm I wonder if I can afford this... It says I need 3 hmm... strolls to vault for a spare brick of gold."


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 19, 2013)

The 1.1ghz overclock is impressive.


----------



## syeef (Feb 19, 2013)

I think they are releasing it just so they can claim: "The Fastest GPU in the World" and to beat AMD 7970 which was making their GTX 680 look bad.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 19, 2013)

syeef said:


> I think they are releasing it just so they can claim: "The Fastest GPU in the World" and to beat AMD 7970 which was making their GTX 680 look bad.



I'm sure that the slow down in PC sector helped aswell to make that decision.  Orders for Tesla werent as expected and they had a lot of inventory to re-allocate due to various other reasons.

S/A article back in Oct 2012


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

Max Mojo said:


> If you use EVGA precision you can manage the clocks not to clock down at all.



How so, because I run Precision X.

The downlocking is on BIOS side im pretty sure. So unless you edit BIOS, Precision can't do anything.


----------



## Max Mojo (Feb 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How so, because I run Precision X.
> 
> The downlocking is on BIOS side im pretty sure. So unless you edit BIOS, Precision can't do anything.



Hmm, have to remember, because my overclocking experience has been when EVGA GTX680 was just released. As your card is on H20 it should stay sub 70 C anyhow.
If you use the onscreen monitor you can watch your clocks while gaming or benching. 
On air: I occed the clocks gpu/shader/mem for benching to the limit via Precision. Made a fan profil to keep it cool. Have a well  ventilated rig. Played demanding games for hours. Benched for hours. Unigine Heaven or whatever. But there was no downclocking at all. 
Did you changed power management in Nvidia CP to maximum performance?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 19, 2013)

A lot of hate in this thread.

Who cares what the price is. Point it it's the next gen..as always it's over priced...good news is 7970 just got a $10-$20 price cut on Newegg. That is what I like about new tech coming out. I didn't check 680's but I bet they dropped slightly. Once they start shipping hoping for another $20 off and then it's xfire time.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 19, 2013)

Card looks the same as the last one haaha
what a waste.


----------



## Error (Feb 19, 2013)

The card seems nice ... wondering what will be the power draw 

But then what's next ?! ... 1500$ 2880 CUDA-Core GeForce Titan ULTRA ??


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Feb 19, 2013)

so it is true this card based on Tesla?

BTW AFAIK this card never shown up from nVidia roadmap, so it is true again AMD owned the PS4 and XBOX 720 project, and this is the result...nVidia angry or whatsoever the result was the Titan?


----------



## DayKnight (Feb 19, 2013)

Total sex!.

Love it and the power and features it brings.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 19, 2013)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> so it is true this card based on Tesla?
> 
> BTW AFAIK this card never shown up from nVidia roadmap, so it is true again AMD owned the PS4 and XBOX 720 project, and this is the result...nVidia angry or whatsoever the result was the Titan?



I believe the GK110 based Titan was suppose to come out sooner or later.
NVIDIA chose sooner. Why? 7970Ghz, PS4. Mostly.

If it was about to be released later, it might have been called GTX780, and have 2-3 little brothers down to the power of the GTX680


----------



## ThunderStorm (Feb 19, 2013)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> so it is true this card based on Tesla?
> 
> BTW AFAIK this card never shown up from nVidia roadmap, so it is true again AMD owned the PS4 and XBOX 720 project, and this is the result...nVidia angry or whatsoever the result was the Titan?



I guess we will never know, your point is valid anyway.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 20, 2013)

999$ is so lol for me.. 

obviously this card is no real threat for AMD at this moment despite this card would take over the crown of "The Fastest GPU in The World". In addition they also have supplied ton of chips to the next powerful gen console machine companies.  AMD shall be more relaxed now. Furthermore, they can do more concern on optimizing their drivers and improvising their "The Way Its Meant To Be Played" Program.

i wish this Titans won't fall from grace and stumble down towards Zeus and other gods hand again.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 20, 2013)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> A lot of hate in this thread.
> 
> Who cares what the price is. Point it it's the next gen..as always it's over priced...good news is 7970 just got a $10-$20 price cut on Newegg. That is what I like about new tech coming out. I didn't check 680's but I bet they dropped slightly. Once they start shipping hoping for another $20 off and then it's xfire time.



This isn't next gen GTX 7xx. From Anand it looks like this is going to be named GTX Titan. As such, it appears as though the GTX 7xx will be Maxwell next year.

If all that is true, this is truly overpriced for $1k for a 18-30% increase in performance. I doubt GTX 680 prices will be effected.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> This isn't next gen GTX 7xx. From Anand it looks like this is going to be named GTX Titan. As such, it appears as though the GTX 7xx will be Maxwell next year.
> 
> If all that is true, this is truly overpriced for $1k for a 18-30% increase in performance. I doubt GTX 680 prices will be effected.



Yeah prices of the 670 and 680 haven't really budged at all, it's a safe bet they are still selling perfectly well.

With AMD's apparent slow down and lack of direct competition to the Titan I don't see much changing for quite some time.

Expect more numerous gaming evolved titles and bundles.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 20, 2013)

Abate said:


> If you can't afford to buy it.. Juzt don't buy it. It's as simple as that..
> How can you bash the others, who will buy this?
> It's a weird world after all.. My Goodness!



Did you signup just to post useless carp? 
Btw, nobody is bashing anyone, is only bashing people that brag themselfs on all forums how much money they have and how cool they are with their 10K+ $ PC...I really hate vanity, that's all.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Did you signup just to post useless carp?
> Btw, nobody is bashing anyone, is only bashing people that brag themselfs on all forums how much money they have and how cool they are with their 10K+ $ PC...I really hate vanity, that's all.



He has a point though, I've lost count of the "LOL too expensive" posts. We get it, the card is very expensive, but then so are Intel Extreme processors.

At least try to grasp the market this card is aimed it and that often the price premium you pay for such products isn't relative to the performance.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 20, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> He has a point though, I've lost count of the "LOL too expensive" posts. We get it, the card is very expensive, but then so are Intel Extreme processors.



LOL. Agree, but each user is posting his own comment. If most comments seems to be the same is nvidia's problem for thinking only to a special kind of "audience"


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> LOL. Agree, but each user is posting his own comment. If most comments seems to be the same is nvidia's problem for thinking only to a special kind of "audience"



But that is just it, there isn't any problem for nVidia, they don't expect the world and their mother to buy one of these cards. But it's funny that people think they know the market better than these big corps. 

But yeah, after endless threads and endless posts about Titan, there is really no interest in it.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Feb 20, 2013)

sweeet, i know where my tax return is going! too expensive, pshhhhh for an enthusiast price is only a hurdle for a piece of history. I remember selling a Jordan rookie card for hundreds over what its worth...doubt its worth that much now, buts its all part of the game.


----------



## syeef (Feb 20, 2013)

All that's left are the 3rd-Party reviews... I wanna know real-world gaming performance vs GTX680, 690 and Radeon 7970.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 20, 2013)

Man I dont like where gpu prices are going, im not going into the debate that im not the target market, but remember the 295, 590, 480, they were top tier and cost half of top tier these days.

But I would most definitely buy 3-4 of this if i shat money


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 20, 2013)

A glimpse to the future of 0 competition. Where every new GPU release costs $900+.


----------



## Am* (Feb 20, 2013)

Max Mojo said:


> Not that I'm not able to but I'm no way willing to feed Nvidias megalomania.



You already did that when you bought your 680s.



Max Mojo said:


> Disappointing stuff. The only reason Titan deserves this name is for its astromic price tag. This is a kick in the butt. Titan costs you an arm and a leg. Nvidia sux.



Let me stop you right there. Of all the people to whine about this card's price, you and anybody with a mid-high range (670/680) 600 series GPU has no right to moan. If we're going by die size and/or transistor count, your 680 is terrible value and just as bad, if not worse than this card. You let them overprice their cards when you paid a high end price for your mid-range 660 Ti (aka GTX 680), that means all their ACTUAL high end hardware moves to the next price bracket, which happens to be the extreme end. 

To put it simply, you're the reason this card is overpriced. 

The only hope we (and anyone else with some logic left) have, is either:

1. the hope that this card flops so badly that Nvidia have no choice but to come back to planet Earth with their pricing -- judging by how many 670/680 series cards they sold, I can't see that happening again, at least not for a long time (several years).
2. ports from next gen consoles are so bad that Nvidia will have no choice but to become competitive again and push themselves to the limit with performance for the money, like they did back with their 8000 series. 6GB VRAM on this card is already a clear warning of just how bad future console ports are going to be, and so anyone saying this card is "overkill for 1080p" is a moron -- with future games, texture density is going to quadruple (at least), higher levels of antialiasing will be used, native tessellation, higher resolution shadowmaps etc -- will need every bit of VRAM this card can spare. Our last hope is resting on the consoles and how well they're spec'ed -- if it's 7870/7850 level of GPU hardware, then Kepler is not likely to last very long, especially at the current prices, and I expect AMD to wipe the floor with the Titan in price/performance once they're on schedule for the consoles and release the 8970.

Either way, Kepler is going to be forever remembered as the most overpriced GPU architecture known to man.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

Am* said:


> Either way, Kepler is going to be forever remembered as the most overpriced GPU architecture known to man.



Not really, AMD launched first and set the price/performance precedent for this gen. The 7970 launched with a suitably high price tag whilst both being woefully underclocked and with drivers clearly requiring plenty of love.

Thus the 680 launched being both faster and cheaper, countless months later and with numerous driver updates both cards are still suitably competitive with each other.

Whether people took pleasure or not from the fact the GK104 wasn't the top of the line Kepler chip, it was always gonna come back eventually and kick them firmly in the nuts.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2013)

400 is the most id pay for any video card.


----------



## Deadlyraver (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder how many PSUs will die this year to the hands of this piece of silicon?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Am* said:


> You already did that when you bought your 680s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed 

And too bad 8970 has been said to be a tuned up 7970. 

Regardless of AMD or Nvidia this last generation with HD79xx and GTX6xx they have both been over priced on both sides of the field. Can't really single out either of them, especially when their cards were launched. Now we are down to ~$400 for the high end 7970 and 680s, which IMO is perfectly respectable for current generation.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 20, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> I'm sure that the slow down in PC sector helped aswell to make that decision.  Orders for Tesla werent as expected and they had a lot of inventory to re-allocate due to various other reasons.
> 
> S/A article back in Oct 2012



http://www.slashgear.com/nvidia-q4-...2-results-show-growth-great-outlook-15213692/

Yea, Nvidia is really struggling.



SIGSEGV said:


> obviously this card is no real threat for AMD at this moment despite this card would take over the crown of "The Fastest GPU in The World". In addition they also have supplied ton of chips to the next powerful gen console machine companies.  AMD shall be more relaxed now. Furthermore, they can do more concern on optimizing their drivers and improvising their "The Way Its Meant To Be Played" Program.



They were sitting on GK110, so from a business perspective, why not throw it out there to make some money?  I imagine once people start posting results of this thing at 1.1GHz (which Guru3D already said they got up to with relative ease) it will impress quite a few people.  As it stands, it's 20%~ ahead of the 7970GHz, and 30% ahead of reference GTX680's, so clocking it about 30% higher will be pretty damn impressive.

Not sure what you're referring to when you say AMD has supplied a "ton of chips to the next powerful gen console machine companies".  If you're referring to the next-gen Game Consoles, they don't make a ton of money off that, and make a majority of it up front by designing it--remember, AMD doesn't own any fabs.  It will be interesting if Gaming Evolved games start to outnumber TWIMTBP titles, will people start complaining about AMD bias in reviews when that happens?


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 20, 2013)

xenocide said:


> http://www.slashgear.com/nvidia-q4-...2-results-show-growth-great-outlook-15213692/
> 
> Yea, Nvidia is really struggling.



If you get past the headline and read.

Year over Year is nice but take it into perspective. 500 series was coming to EOL after a 2yr life cycle. First GF110 was release in 7/12/2010
Common sense your new product line should sell more then your 2yr old product line.  If it doesnt then somethings extremely wrong.

Quarter to Quarter its not a strong endorsement. 600 series are all out and available for purchase and it's there first full holiday shopping season.

Nvidia Q4 2012
Revenue = -8.1%
Gross Margin = Flat
Operating Expenses = +4.6%
Net Income = -16.8%
Earnings Per Share = -15.2%



Reading helps get pass the PR spin sometimes.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 20, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Reading helps get pass the PR spin sometimes.


Back to your usual trolling self I see.
Comparing the current quarter with the previous-(I thought we'd got past that)...which was a record quarter for Nvidia- strange that none of the trolls saw fit to comment or do a quarter-on-quarter analysis of that record quarter
Obvious troll is obvious...yet again.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 20, 2013)

Considering the entire PC Hardware market has shrank year after year, it's no surprise that year over year Nvidia will show less return--hence them hedging some of their bets on the future mobile market.  Hell, even Intel showed lower revenue than last year, and they are doing pretty damn well these days.  The point is, Nvidia is hardly struggling.  The only major company that is really having issues is AMD (and their graphics division is actually doing pretty well) and that should be fixed by someone else buying out the company sooner or later--or Intel pumping them full of money to continue having a competitor to avoid anti-trust cases.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 20, 2013)

xenocide said:


> They were sitting on GK110, so from a business perspective, why not throw it out there to make some money? * I imagine once people start posting results of this thing at 1.1GHz (which Guru3D already said they got up to with relative ease)* it will impress quite a few people.  As it stands,* it's 20%~ ahead of the 7970GHz*, and 30% ahead of reference GTX680's, so clocking it about 30% higher will be pretty damn impressive.



yeah, i just wish it won't fail soon enough. i believe there are many people out there have a bunch of money and got confused on how to throw their money off. Of course nvidia would not let amd sucks their money (ps4, xbox720). Sure, you're right 

20% ahead HD7970 GHz for 999$ ? that's brilliant

do you mean pumping out of its core clock to become 1.1Ghz ? Impressive~ i wish their 999$ card won't blow up soon enough. 



xenocide said:


> Not sure what you're referring to when you say AMD has supplied a "ton of chips to the next powerful gen console machine companies".  *If you're referring to the next-gen Game Consoles, they don't make a ton of money off that, and make a majority of it up front by designing it--remember, AMD doesn't own any fabs*.  *It will be interesting if Gaming Evolved games start to outnumber TWIMTBP titles, will people start complaining about AMD bias in reviews when that happens?*



yeah, sure. they don't have their own fabs. But let's see how things happened when ps4 launched and become available in the market

Nvidia has already did in the past up until now . I believe their engineer also patched of its game code to be optimized for nvidia cards only, do you remember what happened with splinter cell 2 games when running on ati cards? there's no shadow at all  (also NFS Most Wanted, if i recall correctly). TWIMTBP... lol


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 20, 2013)

xenocide said:


> Considering the entire PC Hardware market has shrank year after year, it's no surprise that year over year Nvidia will show less return--hence them hedging some of their bets on the future mobile market.  Hell, even Intel showed lower revenue than last year, and they are doing pretty damn well these days.  The point is, Nvidia is hardly struggling.  The only major company that is really having issues is AMD (and their graphics division is actually doing pretty well) and that should be fixed by someone else buying out the company sooner or later--or Intel pumping them full of money to continue having a competitor to avoid anti-trust cases.



I agree with almost all that except the last part on how to fix AMD.

AMD isnt doing bad. Even considering its x3 smaller then Nvidia as a whole. In GPUs it manages to sell just under half of what Nvidia does.  Intel is +x10 its size they get there punches in and shoot themselves in the foot no doubt like last year.

AMD should be balance neutral (not debt neutral just not adding to its debts) by years end 2013. Speculators say H2/Q3 2013 but just looks too early.  If they get there and maintain there current status they should be fine and be able to compete in the market place on all current fronts.  If not then I could see something like you discribed happening if things go bad for them.

Most of the year 2012 people thought AMD might be bought-out and then at the end of the year it dwindled out.  I just find it funny that all that AMD buyout talk people like to forget every 6 months Nvidia is talked about as a takeover target and cant help .

Both havent gone anywhere yet


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Feb 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> so gamers can also build beautifully-designed PC gaming machines about the size of a gaming console



.....or gamers can spend the $1000 to buy next generation XBOX, Playstation and a couple of games.

seriously..1000 bucks for a single GPU card ?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

People spend more than $1000 bucks on graphics cards all the time.

But sure, enjoy your expensive console games.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 20, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> .....or gamers can spend the $1000 to buy next generation XBOX, Playstation and a couple of games.



Buy consoles over enthusiast graphics?





Yup, that's why I visit TPU


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 20, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> People spend more than $1000 bucks on graphics cards all the time.
> 
> But sure, enjoy your expensive console games.



To be fair I spent £900+ on 2 x 7970 (both under water mind).  That being said, the price of Titan is enough to stop me buying one.  I'll wait and see what the customised ones are like from the partners.

I would have spent between £600-700 max on a Titan (the top range if it performed close to my own set up) but >£800 is too steep.  I'd also be putting it under water and that makes it even worse.

But then again, if an overclocked Titan matches 2 x 7970, I could be persuaded.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> To be fair I spent £900+ on 2 x 7970 (both under water mind).  That being said, the price of Titan is enough to stop me buying one.  I'll wait and see what the customised ones are like from the partners.
> 
> I would have spent between £600-700 max on a Titan (the top range if it performed close to my own set up) but >£800 is too steep.  I'd also be putting it under water and that makes it even worse.
> 
> But then again, if an overclocked Titan matches 2 x 7970, I could be persuaded.



Yeah that's fair enough, the card isn't even on the market yet after all. A combo of the fact it's at launch price and there is bound to be some price gouging going on too makes it more expensive.

When the GTX 690 launched it was exactly the same "OMFG $1000+ LOL! no thanks!" dribble we are getting now, but you can get them for around £700 now, certainly not £1000. I won't mention the ARES II as "competition".

A lot of AIB partners are apparently offering their own Titan card with potential custom cards to come. The price will settle, but a bit of patience will certainly help.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 20, 2013)

dam low GPU speed, W1zzard i hope u not burn it like 590, no pop corn please
lol


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 20, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> He has a point though, I've lost count of the "LOL too expensive" posts. We get it, the card is very expensive, but then so are Intel Extreme processors.
> 
> At least try to grasp the market this card is aimed it and that often the price premium you pay for such products isn't relative to the performance.



To me, it's not really that it's so expensive. It's that it's the *same price* as the GTX690, which outperforms it by quite a bit.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> To me, it's not really that it's so expensive. It's that it's the *same price* as the GTX690, which outperforms it by quite a bit.



Indeed, but not everyone is into dual GPU cards, and even nVidia can fall short on driver support occasionally. And obviously Titan brings different functionality to the table and in a shorter package.

I mean if you just wanted pure performance with good value you might as well SLI two 670's.


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 20, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Indeed, but not everyone is into dual GPU cards, and even nVidia can fall short on driver support occasionally. And obviously Titan brings different functionality to the table and in a shorter package.
> 
> I mean if you just wanted pure performance with good value you might as well SLI two 670's.



Which has always been the case. But it's also always been the case that their top end dual-GPU board was more expensive than their top single GPU board.

This would have made perfect sense at $799, or even OK sense at $899.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 20, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Which has always been the case. But it's also always been the case that their top end dual-GPU board was more expensive than their top single GPU board.
> 
> This would have made perfect sense at $799, or even OK sense at $899.



Well yeah, and their top end dual GPU cards always used their top end GPU's, that obviously isn't the case here and both cards are quite different beasts.

I'm not saying I agree with the pricing, but if nVidia think they can sell enough of them at that price then who am I to argue with them.


----------



## DayKnight (Feb 20, 2013)

Where is the review by W1zz?.

21st is here.


----------



## AddSub (Feb 20, 2013)

Daummmm!


...
..
.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Feb 21, 2013)

If you complain about the card's price... Well, then you must not know the meaning of exclusive. With such high-end cards, you also pay for STATUS. Keep that in mind!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 21, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Which has always been the case. But it's also always been the case that their top end dual-GPU board was more expensive than their top single GPU board.
> 
> This would have made perfect sense at $799, or even OK sense at $899.



Thats exactly how I feel.

If it was 699 to 799 id bite the bullet instantly. But it probably won't so nahhh!

Would be so sweet to run one of these titan cards, Corsair Dominator Platinums, with a EK chrome CPU block!


----------



## Galas (Feb 21, 2013)

I still remember when 300 bucks were enough to get you the best graphic card out there.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a question. Will the new GTX 780 that will supposedly come by the end of the year, be faster and cheaper than this Titanium, or not really...? Seriously, what's the point of paying more than 1K Euros for 1 card, when in 6 months you can buy a better and cheaper one for ~ half the price?!


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 21, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Just a question. Will the new GTX 780 that will supposedly come by the end of the year, be faster and cheaper than this Titanium, or not really...? Seriously, what's the point of paying more than 1K Euros for 1 card, when in 6 months you can buy a better and cheaper one for ~ half the price?!



Depending on how competitive ATI/AMD is, the new GTX 7xx cards should out perform this card.  Remember that this GeForce "TITAN" is a GK110 core, and likely was only held back because AMD couldn't compete with it; nVidia found that their GK104 chips were competitive with AMD's 79xx series GPUs.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 21, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Depending on how competitive ATI/AMD is, the new GTX 7xx cards should out perform this card.  Remember that this GeForce "TITAN" is a GK110 core, and likely was only held back because AMD couldn't compete with it; nVidia found that their GK104 chips were competitive with AMD's 79xx series GPUs.



I think it has to due more with the documented troubles that Nvidia hasnt been able to produce a fully working GK110 core and yield issues.  GeForce cards have always come before the Tesla.  This year it was backwards. Usually there is a 4-6month gap between the two.

If Nvidia would have stuck to GK110 it would have released 10months after AMD released the 7970.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Just a question. Will the new GTX 780 that will supposedly come by the end of the year, be faster and cheaper than this Titanium, or not really...? Seriously, what's the point of paying more than 1K Euros for 1 card, when in 6 months you can buy a better and cheaper one for ~ half the price?!



Because there is a market for it right now.


----------



## blibba (Mar 1, 2013)

Galas said:


> I still remember when 300 bucks were enough to get you the best graphic card out there.



That last happened so long ago that $300 was worth a lot more than it is today.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 1, 2013)

blibba said:


> That last happened so long ago that $300 was worth a lot more than it is today.



Indeed. I think you'd have to jump into the way-back machine to early 2000 (Nvidia GeForce 256 DDR @ $279) to hit top performance at the $300 price mark.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 1, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Depending on how competitive ATI/AMD is, the new GTX 7xx cards should out perform this card.  Remember that this GeForce "TITAN" is a GK110 core, and likely was only held back because AMD couldn't compete with it; nVidia found that their GK104 chips were competitive with AMD's 79xx series GPUs.



Nvidia also found out most people are clueless and fancy free with cash hence gk104  is top end and titan hits extreme price bracket .ill pay what something is worth and not 50% more and I got a top end card for 320 notes (5870) not that long ago. My opinion is what it is pre replys, its just mine I doubt you will share it.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 2, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Depending on how competitive ATI/AMD is, the new GTX 7xx cards should out perform this card


Sooner or later this is the fate for every card, but if the GK114 is little more than a refreshed GK104 then making up the 30+% might be a little optimistic. I could see the GTX 780 getting close*, and I could also see Nvidia releasing a Titan II with 15 SMX and more aggressive clock/TDP (a la GF100 > GF110) to maintain a high-perf presence -likely given the numbers of Titans already turning up in systems.

* Heise are reporting that the notebook equivalent (GTX 780M) is around 30% faster than its predecessor (GTX 680M):


> In both Haswell notebooks two new graphics chips are used, to which Nvidia has not yet made ​​a public statement: The GeForce GTX 770M (3 GB of GDDR5) is the successor to the GTX 670M, the flagship GTX 780m (4 GB of GDDR5) solves the GTX 680M from.  Further technical details about the two new high-end GPUs are not yet known, but the top model will work about 30 percent faster than its predecessor.  Specifically called DevilTech a 3DMark Vantage value of 29,458 points (performance, the default) for the DTX Fragbook 4900MQ with Core i7, GeForce GTX 780m and 8 GB of DDR3 memory.





theoneandonlymrk said:


> and I got a top end card for 320 notes (5870) not that long ago


Undoubtedly, but when the card launched in September 2009, its MSRP was $US399


----------



## blibba (Mar 2, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nvidia also found out most people are clueless and fancy free with cash hence gk104  is top end and titan hits extreme price bracket .ill pay what something is worth and not 50% more and I got a top end card for 320 notes (5870) not that long ago. My opinion is what it is pre replys, its just mine I doubt you will share it.



What something is worth is dependent on how it performs in relation to the competition. The 680 was faster than AMD's top card, so it was more expensive. That's not unreasonable, it's just good business practice.

When the 5870 launched, it was slower than the 295, btw. A better card, but slower.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2013)

blibba said:


> What something is worth is dependent on how it performs in relation to the competition. The 680 was faster than AMD's top card, so it was more expensive. That's not unreasonable, it's just good business practice.
> 
> When the 5870 launched, it was slower than the 295, btw. A better card, but slower.



Thats your own opinion and clearly isn't the same as mine, you haven't changed my opinion on it. 
Wasnt 295 dual gpu  , ,both co's aren't above the fastest Card pr angle eh.


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Thats your own opinion and clearly isn't the same as mine, you haven't changed my opinion on it.
> Wasnt 295 dual gpu  , ,both co's aren't above the fastest Card pr angle eh.



Do you expect to be able to buy a Ferrari for the cost of constructing it? What about a vintage wine?

In any case, if Nvidia lowered the price of their GK110 products, they'd just sell out. They're struggling to meet demand from compute clients as it is. So they can chose between selling as many as they can make at a high price, or selling as many as they can make at a lower price.

It's not like anyone's going to suffer from the lack of GK110, anyway. We don't have a divine right to flagship GPUs at mainstream prices, that's just something to be greatful for when competition is good enough to allow for it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2013)

blibba said:


> Do you expect to be able to buy a Ferrari for the cost of constructing it? What about a vintage wine?
> 
> In any case, if Nvidia lowered the price of their GK110 products, they'd just sell out. They're struggling to meet demand from compute clients as it is. So they can chose between selling as many as they can make at a high price, or selling as many as they can make at a lower price.
> 
> It's not like anyone's going to suffer from the lack of GK110, anyway. We don't have a divine right to flagship GPUs at mainstream prices, that's just something to be greatful for when competition is good enough to allow for it.



Dont be silly are you blinded by the green light. I didn't say they should be mainstream priced, cheap or that they shouldn't charge a fair price .ill state again pls read

IMHO THIS GEN NVIDIA ARE TO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> IMHO THIS GEN NVIDIA ARE TO EXPENSIVE.



Then I'll state again, more simply (but not in all caps, obviously): This gen, Nvidia cards are set at their profit-maximising prices. So are AMD's cards, believe it or not.

Anyway, please tone down the aggression. We can at least pretend to be having a sensible, mature, intelligent conversation.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2013)

blibba said:


> Then I'll state again, more simply (but not in all caps, obviously): This gen, Nvidia cards are set at their profit-maximising prices. So are AMD's cards, believe it or not.
> 
> Anyway, please tone down the aggression. We can at least pretend to be having a sensible, mature, intelligent conversation.



No aggression, the caps were for clarity , so we agree that this gen they are overpriced so as to maximise their profit then,?? ?Twis..


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No aggression, the caps were for clarity , so we agree that this gen they are overpriced so as to maximise their profit then,?? ?Twis..



So what determines the correct price, if not profit maximisation? Market-share maximisation? Production costs? Every generation of graphics cards ever sold has been priced for profit maximisation. And when one product has no real competitor (8800 Ultra, GTX Titan), that means the price goes through the roof. If you factor inflation, Titan is not such an unusually expensive card. These things happen from time to time.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2013)

blibba said:


> So what determines the correct price, if not profit maximisation? Market-share maximisation? Production costs? Every generation of graphics cards ever sold has been priced for profit maximisation. And when one product has no real competitor (8800 Ultra, GTX Titan), that means the price goes through the roof. If you factor inflation, Titan is not such an unusually expensive card. These things happen from time to time.



So to you a 30 percent performance increase means double the price is ok. Fine thats you .
For me its not good enough, I understand your point but disagree as I will not pay more than I think a thing is worth and this isn't worth what they want for it imho simples.


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> So to you a 30 percent performance increase means double the price is ok. Fine thats you .



Give me one example of a luxury market where price/perf scales linearly.


A vintage wine is not 20 times as good as a 10-year-old wine.
A Ferrari is not 10 times as good as a brand new Golf GTI.
A 3960X is not twice as good as a 3930K.
4K HD screens are not 40 times as good as 1080p screens.
High-end goods have lower volumes and higher R&D costs, so price/perf has to suffer.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> For me its not good enough, I understand your point but disagree as I will not pay more than I think a thing is worth and this isn't worth what they want for it imho simples.



Yeah, of course you don't pay more than you value for something. That's why you don't buy gold jewellery every day, right? But that's not a reason for Nvidia to lower their price - if the extra sales they'd get would be worth lowering their price, they'd do it. But there are enough people atm for whom Titan is worth $1000 for that to be the optimal price. I imagine for Nvidia with GK110 atm, the optimal price is the highest price at which they can sell as many as TSMC can make.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2013)

blibba said:


> Give me one example of a luxury market where price/perf scales linearly.
> 
> 
> A vintage wine is not 20 times as good as a 10-year-old wine.
> ...


Your wine argument first
This card Will be three hundred notes at some point in time as tec de values to its true value re production costs , but its unimportant re what I think its worth
And thats ppint 2 in a nutshell,  you're arguing from an angle of nvidias profits like you work there, I couldn't care less about nvidia maxing profit Im the consumer I care only about performance cost ratio and my perceived value of it and its a fail on both those metrics
Ps mass spectrometers scalw linear in price v spec as do football teams, hdds , ssds, mobos , psus ??


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Your wine argument first
> This card Will be three hundred notes at some point in time as tec de values to its true value re production costs , but its unimportant re what I think its worth



It'll eventually be worth $50, like 8800GTXs are now, I don't see how that's relevant.

As for production costs being the true value, that's rubbish. You think R&D is free? Even if it was, and they sold it at production costs, they'd quickly be a market for used cards selling at higher prices (as they'd run out of new ones), so what does that tell you?



theoneandonlymrk said:


> And thats ppint 2 in a nutshell,  you're arguing from an angle of nvidias profits like you work there, I couldn't care less about nvidia maxing profit Im the consumer I care only about performance cost ratio and my perceived value of it and its a fail on both those metrics



Yeah, so you shouldn't buy it! But you shouldn't criticise Nvidia either - you're clearly not the target market for this product, and they're just doing what's best for them just like you're doing what's best for you.

Do you complain about every profit-making product you can't afford?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2013)

blibba said:


> It'll eventually be worth $50, like 8800GTXs are now, I don't see how that's relevant.
> 
> As for production costs being the true value, that's rubbish. You think R&D is free? Even if it was, and they sold it at production costs, they'd quickly be a market for used cards selling at higher prices (as they'd run out of new ones), so what does that tell you?
> 
> ...



I do if it guides the market price upwards for that which I want. Top end gpuage
Im not negative on nvidia just there priceing and they rape the r n d cost from the corporate sector in the cost of pro cards and backup. Im starting to think the sun shines out of nv's ass onto you.
Give it up im gona. I cant change your mind it seems meh. You won't change mine.


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I do if it guides the market price upwards for that which I want. Top end gpuage



Nothing has gone up in price since Titan launched. Next gen won't be more expensive as a result of Titan. If it's more expensive than it would normally be, that's due to a lack of competition and/or poor yields (as is the price of Titan itself).



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im not negative on nvidia just there priceing and they rape the r n d cost from the corporate sector in the cost of pro cards and backup.



AMD, Intel and the rest of it would (and do) do exactly the same thing in the same circumstances. Look at the price of AMD's top FX chips back in the day (no, I don't mean Bulldozer or Piledriver), or the Intel 3960X now.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im starting to think the sun shines out of nv's ass onto you.
> Give it up im gona. I cant change your mind it seems meh. You won't change mine.



I'm just trying to explain some simple economics to you. I don't care which company is the example. I don't particularly like the system even, but this is how it is.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2013)

Summary so we don't need to take Economics 101 in this thread:

theoneandonlymrk: Nvidia's stuff is overpriced
blibba: That's because of economics

Both are correct, no matter how many posts we make. Now can we please go back to topic?


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 3, 2013)

If it was economics.

The 580, 480, 280 would have all cost 1k.



blibba said:


> No, you've missed the point entirely.



I guess I did.  I just dont see how the economics have changed then you implied Titan is a "luxury" item.  Which I agree that Nvidia made a new segment for itself with Titan but it hasnt altered how economics have worked in the past for those companies.
Nvidia tried to be cleaver and make a new catagory for Titan by not lumping it in to the 600 series but its still under the gaming series. Its just categorizing itself differently and thus being able to charge more with less of a back-lash if it retained the 600 numeroligy.


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> If it was economics.
> 
> The 580, 480, 280 would have all cost 1k.



No, you've missed the point entirely. But given Fourstaff's post above, let's leave it at that. I'm going to unsubscribe, and if you still don't understand after re-reading my posts above, you can PM me.


----------



## magibeg (Mar 3, 2013)

Now that the fighting is done, does anyone know a semi-reputable rumor for when the next gen nvidia cards are supposed to be arriving? ATI is probably around Q4 2013 so it would make sense if nvidia had a similar time frame.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 3, 2013)

magibeg said:


> Now that the fighting is done, does anyone know a semi-reputable rumor for when the next gen nvidia cards are supposed to be arriving? ATI is probably around Q4 2013 so it would make sense if nvidia had a similar time frame.


I don't think there is anything concrete. Heise are reporting that Nvidia have new mobile parts (GTX 770M and GTX 780M) on the horizon, but given the 30% improvement over the old parts -based on the 1344 shader GK104, they could well be a revised GK104 benefiting from design/process maturity (The GTX 780M would be equal/a little better than a fully enabled 1536 shader GTX 680MX but with presumably lower power usage)
See post #103 for the relevant link (or translated here)


Xzibit said:


> I guess I did.  I just dont see how the economics have changed then you implied Titan is a "luxury" item.  Which I agree that Nvidia made a new segment for itself with Titan but it hasnt altered how economics have worked in the past for those companies.


The Titan owners thread is up to 190 pages at OCN. Uptake of the card seems pretty good for a high dollar item. Your argument is largely invalid at this point.


----------



## magibeg (Mar 3, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> I don't think there is anything concrete. Heise are reporting that Nvidia have new mobile parts (GTX 770M and GTX 780M) on the horizon, but given the 30% improvement over the old parts -based on the 1344 shader GK104, they could well be a revised GK104 benefiting from design/process maturity (The GTX 780M would be equal/a little better than a fully enabled 1536 shader GTX 680MX but with presumably lower power usage)
> See post #103 for the relevant link (or translated here)



The reason I was asking was mostly because of the current placement of titan. It seems to have about a 25% boost over this gens 680. Given the natural order of progression that seems to take place I would think that the next gen (780) would fall almost exactly where the current titan is. I would think that nvidia wouldn't want to cannibalize those sales.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 3, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> The Titan owners thread is up to 190 pages at OCN. Uptake of the card seems pretty good for a high dollar item. Your argument is largely invalid at this point.





When did I even imply such things.  You need to stop smoking that stuff 


BTW I like your analogy
If 190 pages of anything equals success we are in deep trouble.:shadedshu 
This is the internet after all


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 3, 2013)

magibeg said:


> The reason I was asking was mostly because of the current placement of titan. It seems to have about a 25% boost over this gens 680. Given the natural order of progression that seems to take place I would think that the next gen (780) would fall almost exactly where the current titan is. I would think that nvidia wouldn't want to cannibalize those sales.


Not quite.
Taking into account a reasonable level of image quality and resolution dependent, the GTX 680 lags by about 35-70% behind the Titan (mouse over the graph bars for baseline comparison)- if you concentrate on compute heavy gaming or apps, the difference becomes somewhat greater. Unlikely that a GTX 780 would equal a Titan unless it were fundamentally redesigned.

The second argument is somewhat more pragmatic. Titan is here, GK114 is not. If you're waiting for the next best thing then you would be forever waiting. With the staggered release cycles that AMD and Nvidia seem to a reached, you're never going to be more than a few months removed from a new series.


----------

